# All Nissan BBQ South FL



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

Hello everyone. I have been in the process of planning a large 240sx/Z/Sentra BBQ for quite some time with the leaders of the local Z and Sentra groups. We will be having our BBQ on Sunday, November 23 at Markham Park in Sunrise. For all of you who drive 240sx, Z cars, or Sentras, you are all invited. Our goal is to have a meet as succesful as the Lake Park meet that was held in Tampa last year. Our goal is to gather around 100+ cars. We are working on gathering sponsors as well as TV and magazine coverage. Please make the drive if you aren't local so that we can have a GREAT meet. Food will be FREE and entrance to the park is just $1 

Please post about this BBQ on forums for any of these 3 types of Nissans. For any more info you can contact me at: 

[email protected] 

or 

AIM: KYLE240SX


For those having trouble figuring out where the park is.

Sunrise is in West Ft. Lauderdale in Broward county a little North of Miami

Click on this for park location: 
http://www.broward.org/parks/pri01602.htm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sounds good. I'll have to see if it's possible to go.


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Gang if you have trouble getting in touch with Kyle feel free to email me at [email protected] or IM me at Boyrican3 on AIM.

Lets make this meet huge. We need all your help to do so.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said in the other forum... im down


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

im down especially when theres free food, cars, and hopefully pretty chicks


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Keep it coming gang!! We want to make this huge and we need you all to do this.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

This is dope

I'm going to try my best.. all though i know i should be studying for finals in the end of november. 

Late

Edwin


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

man, that'd be fun. i'm sure am ready for a long drive.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm so there since its finally on a sunday. However i hope i don't already have plans. That's far ahead in the future, but thanks for the heads up.

Seth

P.S. could someone make this a sticky for the southeast section so every time I come here I am reminded that there is a meeting before thanksgiving.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

Why no 200sx's?


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

dunno.. if u have a nissan yer welcomed too... hope u know but i'm guessin their focusing more on those other car's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

200sx is the Sentra FOO.


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

If you have a Nissan and you are into peformance bring it!! 

Ofcourse 200sx's are welcome!

Invite all your Nissan buddies!

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Reminder and updated flyer


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i'll be there...my car isn't fully hooked up yet, but i'll still show, you guys and gals are a wonderful group.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Is there a way to get a full page size of that shot. I'd like to print it up and post it on a BB at school.

Seth


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Is there a way to get a full page size of that shot. I'd like to print it up and post it on a BB at school.
> 
> Seth *


Give me your email and I will send you a word file.

[email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can convert it to adobe pdf.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I got it in PDF, someone email me if they want to host it, it's 289k. It should print out better than it looks on screen.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Id love to go...abit far though..doubt I can 
any chance to see about getting one goin on here in central fla?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

My e-mail is listed in my posts. Just send me something and I'll reply. THen you can attach the file.

Seth


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

*sethwas* I sent email

*1997 GA16DE* email it to me and I will host it on our site, thanks. [email protected]

*pearsont74* come on down, look in Freshalloy Forum , they are trying to organize a caravan down for the meet.


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

my car is a little beat up, does it matter??


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14INMIAMI said:


> *my car is a little beat up, does it matter?? *


of course not bro if u want we can roll 2gether... im rolling with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm down like 4 flat baby...baybuuuh!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

There has been a change in the pavilion to use so I have changed to map to indicate shelter 1 now not 5

Link to Meet Page 

Link to Map of Park


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WUT UP FLORIDA!!!!! Hey me and the Miami G20s are all getting ready for this....I know I havent been around here much at all-but I'll def. be at the meet. 

Look out for me whiteb14,sethwas,and GA16DE...I havent completely dissapeared yet!

Ill be in a Silver G slammed (hopefully) on my stockies- blacked out front grills...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yo mauricio... u rollin up there with jeff and mike?? (Trag and g20sport) im probably gonna be rollin up there with u guys.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *yo mauricio... u rollin up there with jeff and mike?? (Trag and g20sport) im probably gonna be rollin up there with u guys. *


yeah ofcourse thats my G20 Crew....and then Alan-NizmonikSE-R that U met that day U got my mirrors is ridng with us too along with a bunch of others.....http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=59299

Bee good to see U again man...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *yeah ofcourse thats my G20 Crew....and then Alan-NizmonikSE-R that U met that day U got my mirrors is ridng with us too along with a bunch of others.....http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=59299
> 
> Bee good to see U again man... *


cool... ill see u then


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ahhh, I was wonderin if you ever got that G20. I'm keepin an eye out for u guys.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

too bad, I don't think I'll have my brakes done by the meet. I'm doing the AF22s, rear disc conversion, master cylinder, and SS brakelines.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *too bad, I don't think I'll have my brakes done by the meet. I'm doing the AF22s, rear disc conversion, master cylinder, and SS brakelines. *


U always were an overachiever.....lol. But really who needs to stop anyways?!:waving: See U guyz real sooon...:waving:


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

For those needing a wash after a long highway drive, I got a carwash on Sunrise about 4 miles from the park to give us 25% discounts on all of the services from exterior wash to the works.

Click here for address and map of location


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you're in Orlando, PM or IM me if you want to join in on the drive.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i would love to go but i got work and it is a long drive from melbourne, that sucks i can't go.... but definently post pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Melborne's closer than Orlando...you wuss.

BTW, I will be hosting the pix I take on http://22photo.com/NissanBBQ03


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

One last reminder, it is looking like we are going to have great weather and turnout, see ya there.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
2 things.
1) I got some bumper scuffs I was going to paint over, but it seems that my AL0 RUBY PEARL paint doesn't exist in the local parts stores. So now I have primered bumpers and look like a fool. Anyone who has this color paint please help out. Tell me where I can get some. 
2) I'm bringing my caliper paint. I can't get my lug nuts off, but maybe some of you will have a torque wrench or airgun and i'll bring jack stands.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> OK,
> 2 things.
> 1) I got some bumper scuffs I was going to paint over, but it seems that my AL0 RUBY PEARL paint doesn't exist in the local parts stores. So now I have primered bumpers and look like a fool. Anyone who has this color paint please help out. Tell me where I can get some.
> 2) I'm bringing my caliper paint. I can't get my lug nuts off, but maybe some of you will have a torque wrench or airgun and i'll bring jack stands.
> ...


Seth, if you can supply a 1/2" drive socket for your wheels, I can use my breaker bar to try and get ur wheels off.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

nice pics......too bad i couldn't make it!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said in the members rides section. AMAZING TURN OUT!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> like i said in the members rides section. AMAZING TURN OUT!




Yeah my sorry ass couldn't make it. I ended up having to work, and I had everything planed on going. :scared: 

Hey Dag I tried calling your cell. Some old lady answered, so i take it you don't have a cell or the same number.. If that was your mom or something my bad.. lol. I was calling you to let ya know I couldn't make it and plus i had a funny ass idea about a personal license plate for you.. " Sunny-D ".. whatcha think?

I happened to see a bottle at circle k, and thought it up for ya.. no charge.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Yeah my sorry ass couldn't make it. I ended up having to work, and I had everything planed on going. :scared:
> 
> Hey Dag I tried calling your cell. Some old lady answered, so i take it you don't have a cell or the same number.. If that was your mom or something my bad.. lol. I was calling you to let ya know I couldn't make it and plus i had a funny ass idea about a personal license plate for you.. " Sunny-D ".. whatcha think?
> 
> I happened to see a bottle at circle k, and thought it up for ya.. no charge.


LOL... thats a BAD ASS idea

but yea... i have a new cell number, sorry about that bro. its 3057909332. i was wondering where u were.


----------

